# 6 Watch Pelican Storage Box



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

So I got the Pelican 1170 case (which came with pick and pluck foam) and separately a 6 watch foam cut out from Martinator and the results are below.

At 50 bucks shipped I think the Pelican 1170 is great value. At another 50 bucks shipped, I am not sure if the Martinator Foam cut outs are value - but they are well done.

There is space for a 6th and for an incoming watch!! Should get it March 2015.

Some pics to enjoy.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

We are looking into a similar project with Peli UK and there are so many different densities of foam to be had and from the images this appears to be the issue as it is too soft and does not hold form, shame because it could be a great combination.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Agree. If the foam is too dense then it starts abrading the leather strap. Too soft, it doesn't hold shape.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice!!!

Good to see that "The Martinator" is back selling these inserts.

I am set to go for one from here: Rugged Watch Cases for Travel & Storage by Case Club
Their site has lots of good info about foam too. 1.3 is almost always the one used for Watch Storage. This is the "pick and pluck" foam as well. 
Custom Case Designs has inserts too and foam info.
TimeTote Home Is another. This one using a higher grade foam but with a huge price difference.

One more: http://www.mycasebuilder.com/how-to...-insert.html?gclid=CM7rtfyomMMCFdcYgQodtGIAKA

With good foam info: http://www.mycasebuilder.com/how-to-choose-your-foam.html

Now, go get that 6th watch! 

Eric


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow!! Thanks for the Awesome info. Mycasebuilder does custom foam inserts for USD 8.99?? And I paid USD 50 at Martinator?? 

Let me explore these links. Thanks!!


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd be surprised if that were the case, (sorry...bad pun!!!) Probably more for a custom done watch insert.

$50 is probably the going rate and Martinator looks to be a great job. I was going to go with a custom 32 watch case for the larger watches from CaseClub. Two of their 18 slot cases look great too but there is a savings by going just for the one case.

They tick all of the boxes, (sorry, another one!) for me by having the box available too, for a good price as well as the custom foam in the size(s) that I want as well as the specific type of foam and all available without overseas shipping that can take a long while.
Note the depth of their 18 slot cases, (32 slot case is deeper too) which is important to me as well because I understand that while the lid may shut down on the watches, the deeper cases minimize this to a degree.

Eric



Mercury2wo said:


> Wow!! Thanks for the Awesome info. Mycasebuilder does custom foam inserts for USD 8.99?? And I paid USD 50 at Martinator??
> 
> Let me explore these links. Thanks!!


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

No no. No complaints on the Martinator's quality but the mycasebuilder site "said starting from 8,99"


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Mercury2wo said:


> No no. No complaints on the Martinator's quality but the mycasebuilder site "said starting from 8,99"


The $8.99 you saw was for shipping...
here is the foam for that case:
Pelican 1170 Custom Foam Waterproof Case


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

Not to Hi-jack your thread but how did you get in touch with the Martinator? I ordered an insert from him back in November and I have not received it. He has not responded to any inquires I have made to him on this forum, his facebook page, or the email he uses to get paypal payments...


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

24thMED said:


> Not to Hi-jack your thread but how did you get in touch with the Martinator? I ordered an insert from him back in November and I have not received it. He has not responded to any inquires I have made to him on this forum, his facebook page, or the email he uses to get paypal payments...


I would start filing the PayPal claim if I were you... there's plenty of pick and pluck available too as after-market if you still need one. That's quite a bit of time waiting to hear back from him.

Great solution; I did pick and pluck myself and it keeps the humidity controlled too when closed and with some desiccator packets inside.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a quick photo of my four watch foam kit in action. This came from the Martinator. I waited 27 days and felt that was long enough. I too sent many emails and instant messages that went un-answered. I opened a Paypal dispute and was three days into that process when the foam showed up. Not sure what is going on but the foam works well.


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, I filed a claim with Paypal and they told me it wasn't eligible for dispute resolution and I should contact the seller. Catch-22...

I guess I will have to go to my bank and see if I can do a chargeback...

I did the pick and pluck already, worked out okay.

I'm still pretty upset that he took my money, guess I've been shafted by the Martinator...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

WatchObsession said:


> We are looking into a similar project with Peli UK and there are so many different densities of foam to be had and from the images this appears to be the issue as it is too soft and does not hold form, shame because it could be a great combination.


my cheapy storage solution is here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/here-how-i-store-my-watches-how-about-you-1247474.html

not very elegant, i know, and i have since wrapped each piece of foam with fleece so it actually does look better now...
my thought was only that covering things with fleece might allow you to create a solution using a cheaper foam while still cradling and protecting the watches.
a possible way to make a less expensive, yet still premium looking and feeling product.

Just a thought.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

EHV said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Good to see that "The Martinator" is back selling these inserts.
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE GREAT INFO !!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

In league with homemade storage, saw somewhere that cutting paint rollers to size for 'pillows' is an inexpensive way of doing it. Less flexible than pipe insulation.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> In league with homemade storage, saw somewhere that cutting paint rollers to size for 'pillows' is an inexpensive way of doing it. Less flexible than pipe insulation.


i was going to do that originally, but i found the paint rollers to be slightly more expensive and I liked how i could more easily adjust the size of the insulation and how i could squish it down into the case for a real secure fit...
in the long run i feel the insulation will probably be less durable though.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

24thMED said:


> Not to Hi-jack your thread but how did you get in touch with the Martinator? I ordered an insert from him back in November and I have not received it. He has not responded to any inquires I have made to him on this forum, his facebook page, or the email he uses to get paypal payments...


So. I wasn't the only one who felt a bit of neglect and warmth in terms of customer care and communication?
I found Martinator to take a long time to respond to emails (after I had placed the order and paid via PayPal) and FB messages.

But I kept sending him polite reminders on the day he said he would send out the item, the day he said he would give me tracking number, etc. I did take some follow up, but I wasn't blown away by my experience.

I posted on his FB page to get his attention.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

24thMED said:


> Thanks, I filed a claim with Paypal and they told me it wasn't eligible for dispute resolution and I should contact the seller. Catch-22...
> 
> I guess I will have to go to my bank and see if I can do a chargeback...
> 
> ...


Write on his FB page. You shouldn't let it go.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

I was so inspired by this thread that I went out yesterday & got to work on it. Googled 'aluminum case' , 'tool case' & of course 'aluminum tool case' & came up with this little gem at Canadian Tire for $34.99 + taxes. ($39 + change).

It comes with the complete block of foam perforated the full depth to allow you to conveniently cut out pockets as per your requirements. The entire block of foam is more or less 'diced' into 9/16" squares.

I left a little room at the top & bottom (3 rows, in total, of pre-cut still to play with). The borders on the left & right are not perforated. I spaced the pockets as best I could, cutting out pockets that are 4 x 4 squares.

I thought 12 pockets would be enough (found a coupla' more watches after the fact) & with narrower vertical gaps, a capacity of 15 watches could easily be achieved.

For pillows to wrap the straps around, I blew another $2.99 & had 6 feet of 1-1/2" pre-formed foam pipe insulation to work with that I cut into 2-1/4" wide collars.

There's an organizer (removable) in the lid that's good for storing a few straps. I'll post a couple of pic's later of various details.

All-in-All, it worked out pretty well. Thanks for the motivation.








In U.S. currency, the total cost is about $35.00 & I'm sure the same case is available at at least one of your local big-box home improvement stores, or Walmart, or Staples.

It's listed as an 18" x 13 " x 6" case. There's 2 generic locks in the clasps.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> I was so inspired by this thread that I went out yesterday & got to work on it. Googled 'aluminum case' , 'tool case' & of course 'aluminum tool case' & came up with this little gem at Canadian Tire for $34.99 + taxes. ($39 + change).
> 
> It comes with the complete block of foam perforated the full depth to allow you to conveniently cut out pockets as per your requirements. The entire block of foam is more or less 'diced' into 9/16" squares.
> 
> ...


Just found several versions on Amazon as well...
gonna have to try em out.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## charliexx (Feb 10, 2015)

Can you share please which website you got the pelican with 6 inserts and pillow for the watch, I am wanting one



Mercury2wo said:


> So I got the Pelican 1170 case (which came with pick and pluck foam) and separately a 6 watch foam cut out from Martinator and the results are below.
> 
> At 50 bucks shipped I think the Pelican 1170 is great value. At another 50 bucks shipped, I am not sure if the Martinator Foam cut outs are value - but they are well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## omegafan2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

I can fit 5 mid-size and 3 large ones.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

charliexx said:


> Can you share please which website you got the pelican with 6 inserts and pillow for the watch, I am wanting one


You can buy the Pelican box with Pick and Pluck Foam fm directly from Amazon. About 40 dollars. 
You can fashion the foam yourself with a bit of patience and a sharp pocket knife.

Else reach out to Martinator (Google this word) and he shall ship the insert for about 50 dollars worldwide.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my incoming 6th watch as well! All spaces filled!


----------



## robert01 (Mar 29, 2015)

That 6 watch pelican storage box is awesome. Really cool to see all this photos. And you lucky to get this at minimum price. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## tony22 (Apr 2, 2015)

Forgive a newbie for jumping in here, but I just read through this thread and had some questions. Is the pick and pluck style foam that you can get for the Pelican style cases considered "safe" for watches and leather bands? I saw a note on the first page about abrading with the firmer foam and wasn't sure. I was also looking at that aluminum tool case solution in Post #19 and wasn't sure if boxes meant to store tools had foam that could be too firm or abrasive for watches.

I've recently been bitten by the watch bug and now have 8 watches that need a nice safe place to stay.


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2011)

I was looking for a box to keep my watches on my dresser and then came across this, these look awesome!! What would be a good size Pelican case to store 6-8 watches? I currently need space for about 6 watches, but could get more in the future.

It's probably best to buy the case on Amazon (or ebay, etc.) and then figure out the foam situation...


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

These are the nicest options that I've found so far. 
They will do customs cases and/or inserts plus you can get the original Pelican cases, the ones that they offer or some other brand as well.

Ultimately, the size depends on the size of your watches, the space that you want between them or if you want any additional storage.

The pick and pluck foam seems to require proper planning and patience, so I'd rather go with the custom inserts. 

Rugged Watch Cases for Travel & Storage by Case Club



rpearlberg said:


> I was looking for a box to keep my watches on my dresser and then came across this, these look awesome!! What would be a good size Pelican case to store 6-8 watches? I currently need space for about 6 watches, but could get more in the future.
> 
> It's probably best to buy the case on Amazon (or ebay, etc.) and then figure out the foam situation...


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you. Those look pretty nice and I'm sure I'd be better off having the custom inserts so I don't drive myself nuts!! Are there cases just as good as the Pelican cases? I didn't want to spend a ton on this, but after seeing these I _have to_ get one now. My biggest watch is the Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk, the others are a bit smaller.

Also, why is the 8-watch accessory case cheaper than the 8 watch case?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I have looked everywhere on the net, queried multiple members here and asked a few of the vendors this question plus, it was answered in one of the extremely long Pelican case threads. I also have a few small cases including a Pelican that was sent with a micro brand, (Halios) diver.

The foam is very soft and indeed, non-abrasive and the consensus is that this foam will not scratch SS, even the more delicate polished cases or bracelets. 
I have not come across one mention of scratching induced by this type of foam and if anyone has evidence of that, I'd really like to know.



tony22 said:


> Forgive a newbie for jumping in here, but I just read through this thread and had some questions. Is the pick and pluck style foam that you can get for the Pelican style cases considered "safe" for watches and leather bands? I saw a note on the first page about abrading with the firmer foam and wasn't sure. I was also looking at that aluminum tool case solution in Post #19 and wasn't sure if boxes meant to store tools had foam that could be too firm or abrasive for watches.
> 
> I've recently been bitten by the watch bug and now have 8 watches that need a nice safe place to stay.


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone tried this company?
8W-CC30 - $45.00 : Custom Case Designs, Your home for pistol, camera, cigar, computer and watch cases

I'm thinking I would get something the size of the Pelican 1200 for 8 watches.

One more option, although it's more than some others...
http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-DC8BL...m_sbs_a_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=088ZWZVK49YP3T371Y4Q


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2011)

How is the foam in the Invicta box? I can get that for only a little more than the Pelican 1200 and it has the cutout foam already set for 8 watches...
Then I would return the Pelican 1200.


----------



## Nige7Whit (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently got a Pelican 1170 case, and today i got round to making spaces for most of my watches (the ones I care about, anyway). The nature of pick'n'pluck being what it is, I decided to keep a little more space between the watches than some of the layouts seen here, and went for 5 spaces, with the watch heads offset from each other. The case depth is slightly less than I expected, and the watches sit a little high when the lid is open, due to the stiffness of the straps, especially those on deployment clasps set to my slightly large wrist size. No problems closing the lid though, and the lid foam keeps everything in place.


----------

